# Using router as a planer



## D. H. Stefanson (Jun 13, 2008)

I am 71 years old and have never used a router, but I just finished setting up my new router and router table. I am about to make my first kitchen cabinets. My question is, can I use the router to plane the inch and a half face frame material after I have ripped it on the table saw? Thanks, Don Stefanson


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi young Don, (I'm 74)! Check this link to an old thread of mine, I'm sure it will answer your question. Don't hesitate to ask if you require more specific details.

http://www.routerforums.com/49052-post1.html


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I just came across this photo. which clearly shows how easy it can be to plane with a router.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

A lot of us have made router sleds. Here's mine.
http://www.routerforums.com/axlmyks-stuff/5391-router-sled.html


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It's nice to be reminded of what a great job you made of the ski Mike.


----------

